# Ergobrain buttons inside lever



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I could get the small buttons that go in your levers to switch the ergobrain computer from shift/brake levers? I have a working ergobrain computer, but I am missing those small buttons.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ideas anyone? Nobody has a set of levers with the buttons inside they feel like removing? Happy to pay. I am digging the gear inch output of the computer...pretty neat. Like "seeing" what gear I am in too. The novelty will probably wear off, but for now I am liking the computer. These were pretty pricy in the day wern't they? Does anyone still use them out there? I don't think it will replace my Garmin, but since I now have one I do like it.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have one too and I also quite like it. Asking for a castoff is probably the best approach.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*The buttons are part of the wiring harness.*

If you are not using the gear inserts which are both wired, there is a small spring loaded button. But the wired gear inserts include the button which are connected to a nylon/plastic lever. Not really sure what you're asking for here. If you want to use an ergo brain head unit, you need to get the wiring harness which includes mechs that replace the plastic back plate at the rear of the lever housing. EBay is probably your best source and you'll need to be patient.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have every single part and it is all wired up and working...just missing the tiny button that goes into the lever and rests against the hood. The insert you swap out goes up to that hole in the lever, but the button makes contact with it. In the picture below they would (I think not actually seen them) be the two tiny parts below and to the left of the head unit.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Another thing that seems strange to me is that when I see the mounting kit only...no head...I don't see those tiny buttons. If they are selling the kit for a second bike, you would think that bike has levers without buttons, so you would need them. I have seen other small part for sale such as the cadence sensor or the wheel magnet, but not the buttons. Campy is typically pretty good at having small parts for sale. Was hoping some of you are better at figuring out those parts and numbers. See below no buttons as shown in the picture in previous post.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I did find this:

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/spares01-B.pdf

On page 31 and 32 (page 62/63 printed 31/32 in pdf) they show the head unit, complete mounting kit and other parts of the mounting kit, but not part number for just those buttons. Starting to think they can't be had by themselves. Anyone out there have some ideas for me? Not that big a deal to hit the buttons on the computer, but just nice to have the ability to do it from the hoods.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Yep*

I should have remember having just gone through this in April. I have a bunch of shifters and cannibalised one of them. You might want to just post under components and see if someone has a spare lying around.

You don't really need to use them as the right and left buttons on the head unit perform the same task but yes, it's easier with the buttons.




rplace13 said:


> I have every single part and it is all wired up and working...just missing the tiny button that goes into the lever and rests against the hood. The insert you swap out goes up to that hole in the lever, but the button makes contact with it. In the picture below they would (I think not actually seen them) be the two tiny parts below and to the left of the head unit.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I have spare Chorus 10 brake/shifter/hood assemblies that I could possibly part with. Brake levers are skuffed, but the buttons and shifters still work.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

spade2you said:


> I have spare Chorus 10 brake/shifter/hood assemblies that I could possibly part with. Brake levers are skuffed, but the buttons and shifters still work.


Spade, was it equiped with an ergobrain computer at some point? They don't come with the buttons from the factory, you get them when you buy the computer. I don't really need a lever or hood just that tiny button inside if one is there.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

rplace13 said:


> Ideas anyone? Nobody has a set of levers with the buttons inside they feel like removing? Happy to pay. I am digging the gear inch output of the computer...pretty neat. Like "seeing" what gear I am in too. The novelty will probably wear off, but for now I am liking the computer. These were pretty pricy in the day wern't they? Does anyone still use them out there? I don't think it will replace my Garmin, but since I now have one I do like it.


Yes, I still use mine. It seems appropriate if you have an all-Campagnolo 10sp drive train. I think they sold for around $160 to $180 retail. Can't use them for 11sp and so far they haven't seen fit to offer an 11sp unit.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

rplace13 said:


> Spade, was it equiped with an ergobrain computer at some point? They don't come with the buttons from the factory, you get them when you buy the computer. I don't really need a lever or hood just that tiny button inside if one is there.


The bike still uses the Ergobrain. Really bummed they didn't update the computer for 11sp. I like my Garmin 500 for power, but the the Ergobrain was a pretty cool setup with it's placement, hood buttons, and displaying the gearing.


----------

